
Ask HN: Some good engineering blogs that go through the design process? - orangep
Are there any good engineering (company or community based) blogs that delve into the design process while building their systems&#x2F;products?<p>I&#x27;d like to understand how teams compare tradeoffs, handle technical difficulties while designing systems for their products.
======
deepakkarki
I curate a bunch of articles (about 10 every weekday) on
[https://discoverdev.io](https://discoverdev.io)

A lot of articles are companies describing their exact issue, possible designs
considered and final design adopted. Check out the tags "#software-
architecture" ([https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/software-
architecture](https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/software-architecture)) or
"#scaling"
([https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/scaling](https://www.discoverdev.io/tags/scaling))
for articles that you're looking for.

I've been doing this for about two years now and perhaps curated about 5000
such blogposts!

------
mrburton
Interesting you've mentioned this. I'm working on a series of YouTube videos
that is aimed to teach engineers a) how to think and design an application
from scratch and b) How this process works at companies so they get a sense of
what it's like professionally.

The channel is called "Think Code" and I'm working on different videos focused
on a) teaching people how to code quickly and easily (free of course), b) give
junior engineers and understanding of what's expected from them professionally
and c) share advice to engineers on how to become better engineers. e.g.,
problem solving, how to learn new systems quickly, trouble shooting tips,
practical advice on scrum that actually works, etc.

Let me know if you would be interested. I'm working on releasing videos next
week.

------
__exit__
The Uber Engineering Blog[0] is the first thing that that comes to my mind.

It has posts describing optimizations and approaches they took in certain
subsystems.

[0] [https://eng.uber.com/](https://eng.uber.com/)

------
shekhardesigner
My personal favorites are Ebay Engineering Blog -
[https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/](https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/)

And Toptal blog.

------
samrohn
[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs) has a list of
engineering blogs [https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-
primer](https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-primer) good resource
into distributed system design

------
cpach
These sites are not blogs, but might still be worth exploring:

[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

and

[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions?sort...](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions?sort=votes)

------
tnolet
I write a blog on building a SaaS app. I go pretty deep into design,
implementation etc. Two articles hit the HN front page in the last month.

Https://blog.checklyhq.com

------
Anurag8701
A curated list of engineering blogs is here:
[https://twitter.com/engblogs](https://twitter.com/engblogs)

